# mesquite burl wood



## pigcreek (May 21, 2014)

I am searching for help I have 35 acres covered in burl wood . I would like to know the process to cut it and sell it . Do I need to put oil on it after cutting it from the tree?


----------



## Edgar (May 21, 2014)

Where 'bouts in Texas?


----------



## Kenny Durrant (May 21, 2014)

I see that your southwest of San Antonio. I have a sister inlaw that lives in Floresville and I ran across a small bussiness that cuts and sells wood while we were visiting. I can't remember the name of the place but I could get the in laws to look it up if your interested. They might even do all the work to harvest it, you just need to point it out.


----------



## pigcreek (May 25, 2014)

Thank you Mr. Durrant, I am very interested .


----------



## Kenny Durrant (May 26, 2014)

Hi Pigcreek. Just wanted to let you know I haven't forgotten you just trying to get in touch with my sister in-law In Floreseville. I just tried to find them on the internet and I believe this is the place. Faifer and Company Inc. I hope this helps.


----------



## robutacion (May 26, 2014)

pigcreek said:


> I am searching for help I have 35 acres covered in burl wood . I would like to know the process to cut it and sell it . Do I need to put oil on it after cutting it from the tree?



G'day mate,

Well, I wish that was closer to you, your problem of harvesting the burls, would be resolved and I could certainly buy a few however, that is not the case so, you could gives a little more information without compromise the location of these burls to avoid any silly thoughts from some silly people.

What I mean is, some pics of these trees/burls and a description to what they are, 35 acres of possible harvesting area, is a lot of trees/burls.

Pics give us the close dimensions/sizes of some of these burls and if they are good stuff, someone will know someone that can harvest them for you and or be close enough to give you a hand and assist you handling them.

If you want to harvest them yourself, some pics of these burls and the tree sizes and working conditions/environment, would help me and other to give you a few pointer on how to remove them and then to what to do to preserve them...!

Cheers
George


----------



## tateb24 (May 26, 2014)

There is a gentleman who lives close to Kingsville, he and his wife run a mill called Nave's Sawmill and Woodworks. If you can get the wood to him, I am sure he would have no problem milling the wood for you.

Depending on the trees and how gnarly they are, I would be interested in some larger pieces, if you need to get any out of your hair. 

Also might want to consider a land clearing service if you want to get to them completely gone, the roots grow extremely deep.


----------



## GeoWade (May 27, 2014)

Let us know when you have some to sell!  As a native Texan, I know I would be interested!


----------



## rblakemore (May 29, 2014)

How are you doing on this??  I am interested in helping you.
Send a PM please.


----------



## robutacion (May 29, 2014)

Well, this silence "may" mean that, someone near the OP location, have contacted "pigcreek", (wow, what a name...!) behind the scenes and in total privacy to claim as much burl as possible so that, no one else can get their finger on, in fact, that is the most common practice of the so called "business minded people", that explains why I was never any good at businesses...!

Seriously, I would like to see some pics of these trees and burls, we all know your general area, unless you are smart enough to make sure your real location has not been disclosed anywhere, and why am I saying this...??

Because I large large amounts of wood stolen from me for not being smart enough or believe, there is always someone looking for the opportunity to "grab" something of value belonging to someone else, true fact...!

Be careful...!

Cheers
George


----------



## pigcreek (May 31, 2014)

Sorry haven't been on been busy on the farm . I will post a lot of pictures soon of the burl wood we have. There are so many shapes and sizes . my husband number is 210-214-4265 ask for John and he would be happy to speak with you about it . If you cant get a hold of him please leave a message he is out of range a lot . He will certainly call you back he love's to talk very friendly. Thank you all for your quick reply .


----------



## pigcreek (May 31, 2014)




----------



## pigcreek (May 31, 2014)




----------



## pigcreek (May 31, 2014)

Here is one of them .


----------



## Dan Hintz (May 31, 2014)

That pic makes it look like a gigantic Sheoak... (no pun intended, I was just noticing the stringy look of the "root burl").


----------



## pigcreek (May 31, 2014)

I like this one the most .


----------



## pigcreek (May 31, 2014)

this one is up high. There is more Ill wait until it cools down.


----------



## Dan Hintz (May 31, 2014)

Man, those things are sweet!  I'm thinking it's time to go visit my brother in Austin... think they'll let me bring my chainsaw on the plane?


----------



## pigcreek (May 31, 2014)

Here is a few more .


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 1, 2014)

Those are very nice looking burls. Make sure that when you start posting them you give us a chance to purchase some of them.


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Jun 1, 2014)

If you plan on harvesting them yourself get some anchorseal to seal the ends to help prevent cracking.


----------



## rblakemore (Jun 1, 2014)

*Amazing Mesquite*

The Mesquite is great!!
How do you plan to them??
I am looking for typical bowl pieces
And really gnarly pieces.


----------



## pigcreek (Jun 21, 2014)

mikespenturningz said:


> Those are very nice looking burls. Make sure that when you start posting them you give us a chance to purchase some of them.


my husband number is 210-214-4265 still looking for some who will come and cut them and purchase them . The trees are all shapes and sizes . I have had some clearing done and I have found more.


----------



## pigcreek (Jun 21, 2014)

CrimsonKeel said:


> If you plan on harvesting them yourself get some anchorseal to seal the ends to help prevent cracking.



Thank you if no one calls then my boys and I will cut it and get the Anchorseal. If I do cut it myself what measurements to you recommend ?


----------



## robutacion (Jun 22, 2014)

pigcreek said:


> CrimsonKeel said:
> 
> 
> > If you plan on harvesting them yourself get some anchorseal to seal the ends to help prevent cracking.
> ...



I wish I could help but is not possible, I see lots of different burls and other parts that may not be burl but will have some crazy grains.

For any of those smaller burls attached to the trees bark, cut the flat at the tree joint or cut the whole log where the tree is, with a few inches over from each end of the burl, those need sealing at the fresh cut wood...!

Any of those bigger formations looking like crotches, I would try to cut them so that they maintain their full size, yes they may be heavy to move around but something like a tractor would handle them easy and them put them in the yard with wooden pallets underneath.

I would dedicate an flat area where all this burls would go to, in a way that there is some space between them so that possible buyers can walk around them and see what they look like. 

From there, is a lot easier to advertise what you've got, some people would ask to have them cut into smaller pieces, others would be looking for the biggest and ugliest chunks you may have, these are normal sculpturers/carvers and or blokes that turn big items, from bowls to whatever.

As soon as you cut a big piece small, you can very easily be killing its value however, most of the folks would be buying the smaller burls and or slices/slabs/quarters of the big stuff.  From big, you can cut small, whwile the other way around doesn't work with wood...!

Cheers
George


----------

